# The Official #(A)3 Pump Picture Whoring Thread



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*The Official #(A)3 Gas Pump Picture Whoring Thread*

Post up pictures of your A3 at the #3 gas pump, please include the #3 gas pump in your picture. 

Before PSS10's were installed: 










After PSS10's were installed: 










Other pictures involving the #3 and your A3 are welcome opcorn: 

From my previous A3:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Strange things are afoot.......


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

now this thread should excite the 3.2ers as they spend most of their week at the pump


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

tcardio said:


> now this thread should excite the 3.2ers as they spend most of their week at the pump


 Damn!!!! LOL! :laugh:


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

tcardio said:


> now this thread should excite the 3.2ers as they spend most of their week at the pump


 need a like button on this one


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tcardio said:


> now this thread should excite the 3.2ers as they spend most of their week at the pump


 I'll probably be at the pump by Wednesday. Will post pic. Lol


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Instagram


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Instagram


 I SEE NO PUMP! GTFo!:heart:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Instagram





Rob Cote said:


> I SEE NO PUMP! GTFo!:heart:


 2 AIRsome 3's, but the idea of this thread, is to see the A3 and the #3 pump :what:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

azoceanblue said:


> the idea of this thread, is to see the A3 and the #3 pump :what:


 You should have been less ambiguous with your instructions


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

azoceanblue said:


> 2 AIRsome 3's, but the idea of this thread, is to see the A3 and the #3 pump :what:]


From where should I have gathered that this was the case?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> From where should I have gathered that this was the case?


You don't have ESPN?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I think I only have basic cable? :screwy: I haven't even plugged it into my tv to find out. I just chill on the beach most of my days. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> I think I only have basic cable? :screwy: I haven't even plugged it into my tv to find out. I just chill on the beach most of my days. :thumbup:


Sorry, bad joke, I should've bold-ed what I meant. 



krazyboi said:


> You don't have *ESP*N?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> From where should I have gathered that this was the case?


lol. I didn't get the implication that it was meant to be at the #3 pump either. haha


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Sorry, bad joke, I should've bold-ed what I meant.


I knew what you meant


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

drew138 said:


> Strange things are afoot.......


...at the Circle K

Damn. I think I'm the only one who got this


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Nope... that was my first thought..


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Morning rape on Mem Drive.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Ouch, 60 cents higher than I paid this past Friday


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

azoceanblue said:


> Ouch, 60 cents higher than I paid this past Friday


Yeah, I fugged up and didn't get cheaper gas before I left this morning. Then I looked up and saw the 3


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

QT rocks my socks. BAM


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Looking good krazy :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Noice, creative :thumbup:

I thought your A3 was red :laugh:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

azoceanblue said:


> Noice, creative :thumbup:
> 
> I thought your A3 was red :laugh:


Naaah... Just little dirty and raised for the winter.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Evo V said:


> Naaah... Just little dirty and raised for the winter.


Precisely! :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

:laugh: whoops wrong side...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> :laugh: whoops wrong side...


yep, but including the lady suffices, i assume


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> yep, but including the lady suffices, i assume


Thanks for the concession there Johnny.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> yep, but including the lady suffices, i assume





Ponto said:


> Thanks for the concession there Johnny.


Also, the sign in the background, says that this pic "WORKS." :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

azoceanblue said:


> Also, the sign in the background, says that this pic "WORKS." :laugh:


Self works sounds like another term for snappin' the carrot.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Rob Cote said:


> ...snappin' the carrot.


Learn somethin' new here every day.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

haha actually it was a Fireworks sign, but this is much more humorous!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

tcardio said:


> now this thread should excite the 3.2ers as they spend most of their week at the pump


Ouch! Love my car so much, I'm happy to pay the gas tax since it came as no surprise when I bought the car. Even though it does better at the pump than my car, I think filling up would bother me more if I had a 2.0T as I would have expected better efficiency with that itty bitty little engine.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Pic is from earlier this fall, but if we're getting creative... A3*2


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

^ 100 octane FTW!


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

lausch said:


> ^ 100 octane FTW!


So good! It's like heroin... I need meth!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok how about this fun fact... 

http://www.numbeo.com/quality-of-life/rankings.jsp 

I drive my A3. In the Number 3 Ranked city.... 



*in the world.*


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Ok how about this fun fact...
> 
> http://www.numbeo.com/quality-of-life/rankings.jsp
> 
> ...


 Cool  

More 3-isms :vampire:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I **** you not. The petro I was just at did not have a pump 3... Or 4. Just skipped them. Like wtf? Haha

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Ok how about this fun fact...
> 
> http://www.numbeo.com/quality-of-life/rankings.jsp
> 
> ...


 yeah... but you guys lose points on SAFETY... and since you drive there.. COINCIDENCE? I dont THINK so! 
eace:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> yeah... but you guys lose points on SAFETY... and since you drive there.. COINCIDENCE? I dont THINK so!
> eace:


 Hey now "Safety index is, on the other way, quite opposite of crime index. If the city has high safety index, it is considered very safe." 

We are batting above .500 come on now. :laugh: Even with me driving here....Which with this fresh light fluffy snow - Rooster tails!! Roads were empty on the way to work. 20ft clouds of snow behind me as I go sideways down the road, Don't mind if I do!


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Dirty bitch.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Lousy iPhone photo.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

More like lousy 91 octane :laugh:


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Is it just me or is all the #3 pumps on the inside of the gas station so cars with the gas cap on the left can enter the station and easily fill up?


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

DG7Projects said:


> Lousy iPhone photo.


 I am not a photographer. Great shot ic: 



jordnalos said:


> Is it just me or is all the #3 pumps on the inside of the gas station so cars with the gas cap on the left can enter the station and easily fill up?


 Yes, I have noticed, I have to pull into the gas station, and make a loop, to fill up at the #(A)3 gas pump. :screwy: 

But, I have extreme confidence that, if I continue to use the #(A)3 pump, my A3 will last forever :laugh: :wave:


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

Late for work... Dirty and thirsty as hell!


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

blksheep3 said:


> Late for work... Dirty and thirsty as hell!



:thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Table 3 for dinner! 










Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Table 3 for dinner!


3-ism, Sweet :thumbup:


----------



## FL.APRa3 (Jan 30, 2011)

mehh


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

FL.APRa3 said:


> mehh


Great post, thanks for contributing, will read again! :facepalm:


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

Pump #3 at my gas station is diesel, kinda just pisses me off every time I see it as I'd love the TDI a3.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

rambag3 said:


> Pump #3 at my gas station is diesel, kinda just pisses me off every time I see it as I'd love the TDI a3.


whoa...you're from LI? are you new here?


----------



## FL.APRa3 (Jan 30, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Great post, thanks for contributing, will read again! :facepalm:


No problem dude.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

FL.APRa3 said:


> No problem dude.


 Better. Nice ride! :thumbup:


----------



## FL.APRa3 (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## FL.APRa3 (Jan 30, 2011)

Right before Cars&Coffee @Dupont Registry.


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

NYCameron said:


> whoa...you're from LI? are you new here?


Yeah got my a3 oct 7th, what up


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Bingo . . . Somehow, those stockers look good on a lowered A3  :vampire:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

azoceanblue said:


> Bingo . . . Somehow, those stockers look good on a lowered A3  :vampire:


Meh. I'm not a huge fan. It'd be much better properly spaced, but I gotta get tires and **** for my LMs it's just....$


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 31, 2013)

This was accidental this morning. Came out and thought about this thread. Here's my contribution...lol


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Were you in the process of falling down when you took that picture? If so are you OK?


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 31, 2013)

Rogerthat said:


> Were you in the process of falling down when you took that picture? If so are you OK?


 Only scraped my knee.


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Instagram










Car Porn... those wheels..







... I hate ballin on a budget.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Twistedchild420 said:


> Only scraped my knee.


 Commitment... :thumbup: A lady will be lucky to have you.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Twistedchild420 said:


> This was accidental this morning. Came out and thought about this thread. Here's my contribution...lol





krazyboi said:


>


 :wave: :heart: eace: ic: :beer:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi-jacked a picture of skatevolcom2006's sweet ride, to add some class to this thread


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Jan 31, 2013)

Another accidental...lol Noticed on the way out


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

Gotta part her out and sell her soon!


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

fuzionx said:


> Gotta part her out and sell her soon!


wha, why? :[


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TOYPAJ said:


> wha, why? :[


Seats for sale? LOL

But yea why?


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

fuzionx said:


> Gotta part her out and sell her soon!




  #8 Pump = a correct 3 + a backward 3 :thumbup: :thumbup: for thinking outside the box :beer:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

azoceanblue said:


> #8 Pump = a correct 3 + a backward 3 :thumbup: :thumbup: for thinking outside the box :beer:


No no no...he just has homonymous hemianopsia


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

tcardio said:


> No no no...he just has homonymous hemianopsia


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:










I admit, I had to look it up. Thanks Doc umpkin:


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

TOYPAJ said:


> wha, why? :[


Off to new things! The A3 has been good to me



Ponto said:


> Seats for sale? LOL
> 
> But yea why?


Hahaha I can't believe how many people love the S-line seats



azoceanblue said:


> #8 Pump = a correct 3 + a backward 3 :thumbup: :thumbup: for thinking outside the box :beer:


I only fill up at #8 pumps!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

fuzionx said:


> Off to new things! The A3 has been good to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have them and I love them, just making fun of TP. 

And actually there is a gas station near my house.. no #3 or #4 pump... wtf is that? Goes 1,2,5,6,7,8


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

#3 pump was taken, but I liked this pic


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Signage with a 3 :thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

oldies sorry 

 
MKJ_0571.jpg by mkimjoon, on Flickr


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

mkim said:


> oldies sorry


 Awww  Got excited when I saw you posted and was expecting some good news.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

This may be the first time I've ever used #3. Don't mind me being air'd up... :bs:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's my turd at the pump


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Here's my turd at the pump


Wow! Can I have your wheels please? Legit!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Here's my puppy, getting filled up and about to go through 100,000 miles. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

You're at pump #4 my friend :facepalm:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> You're at pump #4 my friend :facepalm:


:laugh:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Pics from the local vw dealership meet this past weekend.

















For the rest of the pics FindingThePerfectBalance.com go here.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ you're worse than VWAddict, you're not even pumping gas.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> ^^ you're worse than VWAddict, you're not even pumping gas.


It's not even AT A GAS STATION!


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> ^^ you're worse than VWAddict, you're not even pumping gas.





Rob Cote said:


> It's not even AT A GAS STATION!


Opps wrong thread, thought it was the whoring thread...oh well here you go!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SoSoA3 said:


> Opps wrong thread, thought it was the whoring thread...oh well here you go!


:laugh::heart:

'sall good. I was just giving you ****. KB, on the other hand. He was just straight up malicious.


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

At pump #3 yesterday...


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

WiseDubbinVR said:


> At pump #3 yesterday...


I'm so in heart with that color.


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

kobrian85 said:


> I'm so in heart with that color.


I'm so in heart with it too :laugh:


----------



## GetzA3 (Oct 20, 2013)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Instagram




Such a sick car. What front lip is that? I've been thinking about making my own.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

GetzA3 said:


> Such a sick car. *What front lip is that*? I've been thinking about making my own.


Cupra R


----------



## GetzA3 (Oct 20, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Cupra R


Thank you! I found them on ebay for $110. Anywhere else sell them for a better price?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

GetzA3 said:


> Thank you! I found them on ebay for $110. Anywhere else sell them for a better price?


I'd say that's about the best you will find.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Took me long enough to get another one. Especially considering how much I fill up... :/


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

^^^New A3? Don't recognize this one :sly:

About time, I have been lazy too, but I go to the same gas stations :facepalm:

Now warsh it :vampire:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

azoceanblue said:


> ^^^New A3? Don't recognize this one :sly:
> 
> About time, I have been lazy too, but I go to the same gas stations :facepalm:
> 
> Now warsh it :vampire:


Same one... And it will get a full detail inside and out... if it gets its new motor and not written off.


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

This ****in' guy ^^^^


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

The day i installed my hpa shs



















They've settled/been adjusted much lower since.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

louiekaps said:


> The day i installed my hpa shs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not pump #3...

People not paying attention!! At least its a multiple of 3. :facepalm:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> That's not pump #3...
> 
> People not paying attention!! At least its a multiple of 3. :facepalm:


the number nine is auspicious in Chinese and quite important and lends itself to harmony. It's subtle but I get it


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tcardio said:


> the number nine is auspicious in Chinese and quite important and lends itself to harmony. It's subtle but I get it


Touche good sir. I have heard this as well. Even though I am not Chinese.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

tcardio said:


> the number nine is auspicious in Chinese and quite important and lends itself to harmony. It's subtle but I get it





Ponto said:


> Touche good sir. I have heard this as well. Even though I am not Chinese.


 :snowcool: :wave:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> I have heard this as well. Even though I am not Chinese.


Wait. You're not Chinese, but you can HEAR?!? What is this wizardry!? :laugh:


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful day here in South Texas. Cheers to all you mother****ers up north cold and buried in snow.:beer:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

davis_449 said:


> Beautiful day here in South Texas. Cheers to all you mother****ers up north cold and buried in snow .:beer:


:thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

davis_449 said:


> Beautiful day here in South Texas. Cheers to all you mother****ers up north cold and buried in snow.:beer:





azoceanblue said:


> :thumbup: :laugh:


Hey, **** YOU BROS. 


It's actually been pretty mild around here lately. Just soggy, but not too cold.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Actually ten degrees here today... Celsius though. And 60 mph winds. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Hey, **** YOU BROS.
> 
> 
> It's actually been pretty mild around here lately. Just soggy, but not too cold.


Same. I was outside last night in a t shirt and comfortable.


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

davis_449 said:


> Beautiful day here in South Texas. Cheers to all you mother****ers up north cold and buried in snow.:beer:


You definitely want to stay in Texas, Bro. I spent last weekend riding untracked, thigh-deep powder in Vail. It was awful!


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

kobrian85 said:


> You definitely want to stay in Texas, Bro. I spent last weekend riding untracked, thigh-deep powder in Vail. It was awful!


My parents and sister live in Denver (Cherry Creek).


> Passenger(s)
> 
> CHRIS H DAVIS
> 
> ...


All the benefits, don't have to live there. Gonna grab my mom's 2012 A6 3.0T S Line Premium Plus and head to Winter Park on Sat. Nice try.

P.S. Vail is WAY overrated. As a CO native, you should know that.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I'm with Ponto...










Use the FOUR-ce.

After all,

In Espaneech, es "Quattro"


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

davis_449 said:


> P.S. Vail is WAY overrated. As a CO native, you should know that.


Eh, I only go to Vail 3-5 times a season. But it isn't *that* bad, just need to know where to go to avoid all the hacks from Texas. 

All the resorts have their hidden gems.

Safe travels man, enjoy your time at WP and CO, but feel free to go back home.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

kobrian85 said:


> Eh, I only go to Vail 3-5 times a season. But it isn't *that* bad, just need to know where to go to avoid all the hacks from Texas.
> 
> All the resorts have their hidden gems.
> 
> Safe travels man, enjoy your time at WP and CO, but feel free to go back home.


Oh, I know. I've been skiing CO since I was 7. I know they all have their little hidden places. I think we're gonna go Copper on Sat. WP is reporting PP conditions and Copper P/PP conditions. I'd rather have some powder to ski on and want a straighter shot with the drive out there and back. I hate going up and down that ****ing pass. No offense, but your own citizens can't drive in snow for ****. All I see is CO plates up there (I always look for the tell tale rental car signs to make sure I am getting mad at the right people) swerving all over the place acting, generally, like dumb****s. I think it has more to do with over-confidence than lack of know-how. I have lived in Tx all my life and drive on snow better than most up there.:screwy: I'll be safe.

P.S. Just admit it, you didn't see that itinerary coming, did you?:laugh:


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

davis_449 said:


> P.S. Just admit it, you didn't see that itinerary coming, did you?:laugh:


It was unexpected. But in fairness, the typical assumption is all people on the interwebs know everything. So I was just going to let it ride. 

Snow conditions are pretty solid right now, you can't go wrong with either Copper or Winter Park. Last week most of the resorts reported 24" or more (Vail reported 21" on Friday and Saturday alone). And the mountains got pounded again Sunday night and a little more fell Tuesday night.

I'm going up to A-Basin this Saturday, if you have a change of heart on where you want to ski and want to meet up at A-B for some turns and a beer, gimme a shout.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

kobrian85 said:


> It was unexpected. But in fairness, the typical assumption is all people on the interwebs know everything. So I was just going to let it ride.
> 
> Snow conditions are pretty solid right now, you can't go wrong with either Copper or Winter Park. Last week most of the resorts reported 24" or more (Vail reported 21" on Friday and Saturday alone). And the mountains got pounded again Sunday night and a little more fell Tuesday night.
> 
> I'm going up to A-Basin this Saturday, if you have a change of heart on where you want to ski and want to meet up at A-B for some turns and a beer, gimme a shout.


PM'd.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Last weekend heading down to SoFLA for a triathlon with the young 'un:










..And the posted price was as close to 3.33 as it will everbe (at a gas station!)


----------



## kobrian85 (Oct 31, 2012)

Guys, we really gotta step up our game and get Pump 3 the recognition it deserves! Pump 5 can kick rocks.

http://www.theonion.com/articles/ga...lMarketing&utm_campaign=LinkPreview:1:Default


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Thread revival!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

nelius said:


> Thread revival!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi your car looks $ do you run spacers with those wheels?


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

nelius said:


> Thread revival!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Hi your car looks $ do you run spacers with those wheels?


Thanks man I appreciate it! I don't run any spacers right now. The rears poke out just a bit while the front is flush with the fender.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

nelius said:


> Thread revival!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:beer:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Nobody's filled up since June 10th???


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Nobody's filled up since June 10th???


Maybe if you have a tdi.. haha but it looks like you're at pump #1 😜


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Nobody's filled up since June 10th???


:thumbup: :beer:

I go to the same gas stations  but here are a couple oldies:

Before coilovers:









With coilovers:









eace:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

nelius said:


> Maybe if you have a tdi.. haha but it looks like you're at pump #1 


Shhhhh!


----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> now this thread should excite the 3.2ers as they spend most of their week at the pump


We can pass anything but a gas station. :laugh: (That includes wimpy 200 hp cars...) :laugh:


----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Instagram


I want this grill.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DOMIT said:


> I want this grill.


Titanium S line Grill.


----------



## Matuh (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

^^^ :thumbup: :wave:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

RS6 Wheels look so good on this car. OEM+ ftw


----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm in...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

2014-07-19 04.20.49 2 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ahem.... is that pump #3?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> 2014-07-19 04.20.49 2 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


Can you shed some light on how you made your car have dual exit exhaust? 3.2s have it, right? If so, I'm gonna guess it's a 3.2 valence annnd...custom muffler-back?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Can you shed some light on how you made your car have dual exit exhaust? *3.2s have it, right*? If so, I'm gonna guess it's a 3.2 valence annnd...custom muffler-back?


Nope, we only have the single dual tip as well. I'm sure it's a custom muffler-back and they cut his OEM valance.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Nope, we only have the single dual tip as well. I'm sure it's a custom muffler-back and they cut his OEM valance.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


>


:laugh:

You inspired me to potentially do that to my car, but w/ the rear battery box, I think it gets in the way...not to mention my car is loud as F already.


----------



## MarkedIVGTI (Jun 8, 2009)

Ultimatetaba said:


> 2014-07-19 04.20.49 2 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


Screw the grill, I want this whole car. Still can't get over the Canibeat feature :thumbup:

My car, for relevance


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Had to run in for some snacks, but found my usual parking spot.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

How do we know you're filling up and didn't just park there?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> How do we know you're filling up and didn't just park there?


He didn't! Said he just parked there to get snacks.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> He didn't! Said he just parked there to get snacks.


Obviously I read his post


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Obviously I read his post


Obviously not and you're slow.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Obviously not and you're slow.


Obviously obviously


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

I love how obviously obvious that the engineer was whilst reading the post


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> How do we know you're filling up and didn't just park there?


I always park it here whether filling up or not, like my car to be in the shade when its 115 out


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

beckermanex said:


> I always park it here whether filling up or not, like my car to be in the shade when its 115 out


But, but, you are in the sunshine


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

azoceanblue said:


> But, but, you are in the sunshine


Can't help the stupid sun is up at 5:15A


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

MarkedIVGTI said:


> Screw the grill, I want this whole car. Still can't get over the Canibeat feature :thumbup:
> 
> My car, for relevance


Many many thanks my good man! Extremely flattered!


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Not pump three Brent. Ruining the thread! 










Sent from my Igloo


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Ponto said:


> *Not pump three Brent.* Ruining the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :laugh: opcorn:


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

Last time I checked Ryan, you don't drive an A4


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Car looks good, Squanto.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

AUDI EH3 said:


> Last time I checked Ryan, you don't drive an A4


Allowed: He has Quattro :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Car looks good, Squanto.


Thanks man! Squanto... don't make me tomahawk you. 



azoceanblue said:


> Allowed: He has Quattro :laugh:


Haha he was being a wise ass since I gave him a hard time about ruining the thread!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

been a while posting a pic but fill up every couple days

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Holy ****, I forgot how good your car looks.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Tcardio said:


> been a while posting a pic but fill up every couple days





BeeAlk said:


> Holy ****, I forgot how good your car looks.


:thumbup: 


:wave:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## fillie04 (Jan 13, 2013)

Winter set up


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> been a while posting a pic but fill up every couple days


Talk about perfection man.


----------

